# هل هناك دراسات عليا بالميكاترونكس؟؟



## mbonez (8 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم,,
و الحمد لله خلصت ثانوية عامة و محتار جدا في موضوع التخصص , عندي سؤال : بعد أخذ بكالوريوس في الميكاترونكس هل يمكن عمل دراسات عليا؟؟؟ بأحد فروعها كالالكترونيات أو الميكانيكا... و أرغب بالنصائح من ذوي الخبرة.
سلامي الى الجميع


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (8 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طبعا في ماستر ودكتوراه في الميكاترونكس بس مش راح تخصص في الالكترونيات او المكانيكا لان المكاترونكس قسم منفصل عن المكانيكا والكهرباء فالتخصص في هذا القسم يكون في احد الامور الرئيسيه فيه مثل ال control or automation, robotics


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (19 يوليو 2007)

*علي عباس جاسم ملاحظات عن الدراسات العليا عراق*

بسمه تعالىشونكم شباب الميكاترونيكس؟؟؟بالنسبة الى بلدي العراق قد خرج اربع دورات ماجستير وانا ومجموعة اخرى حاليا هي الدورة الخامسة وبالسبة الى عالميا فهناااااااااااااااااااااااااالك الكثير الكثير من الدول تحتوي ماستر ميكاترونيكس واني املك جميع هذه المواقع فى كل القارات وهذه من الاشياء التي اركز عليها ولكن اود التنويه الى ان الميكاترونيكس بالعراق هو بالتاكيـــــــــــــــــد ليس كمثل الماستر فى الدول العظمى من الناحية المختبرية ومن الناحية الاكاديمية الصرفة والمناهج الدقيقة والنقطة الاخرى اخوتي الاعزاء انه الميكاترونيكس عالميا في الدول الرائدة بهذا المجال قليل ماتملك بكالوريوس وانما هو فقط دراسة عليا من الميكانيك بالماستر فرع ميكاترونيكس وعادة بالمسادندة مع اقسا الالكترونيكس والسيطرة او الحاسبات والرياضياتوتعليقا على كلام الاخ المعلق اعلاه هناك اختصاص للميكاترونيكس هو الاتوموتيف وهذا هو قلب قلب الاختصاص وبعض الجامعات تضيف للاختصاص البايوميكانيكس واحيانا اخرى الايروسبيسوشكرا لكمعلي عباس جاسمعراق طالب كورسات حاليا


----------



## hany86 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*دراسات عليا*

يوجد دراسات علية في هندسة الميكاترونكس في جامعة البلقاء الاردنية وعدد ساعاتها 32:31:


----------



## عوفي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام الله عليكم 
من لديه بكالوريوس في هندسة الحاسب هل يستطيع اكمال الماستر في الميكاترونكس بدون مواد تكميليه وكم المدة اذا اراد ان يدرسها في امريكا او بريطانيا مثلا 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## yasser alieldin (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخوه ولكن لى سؤاااال؟
ما هى فرص اكمال دراسات عليا فى الميكاترونكس فى دوله الاماراات العربيه المتحده
وما اهم واقوى جامعاتها فى هذات المجااااال؟
رجاااء الافاده


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

في العراق يوجد هذا الاختصاص في ثلاث جامعات .
1- الجامعة التكنولوجية 
2- الجامعة بغداد - كلية هندسة الخوارزمي 
3- الجامعة المستنصرية 
تعطي الماستر والدكتوراة في هذا الاختصاص


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (13 سبتمبر 2007)

علي عباس من العراق 
بالنسبة للاخ السائل حول الدراسة بالامارات هنالك ماستر بجامعة الامريكية بالشارقة فشي حلووو ومنهج توب وعندي كل التفاصيل دزلي *****ك اخي الكريم اذا تحب على aliemechatronics83*********** والستاف اللي يدرس اغلبهم خريجين بريطانيا او امريكا وفشي زين .....


شكرا


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس بكالوريوس 
هل باستطيع انى اكمل ماستر في الذكاء الاصطناعى


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

علي عباس جاسم من العراق

بالنسبة للاستفسار خول الذكاء الصناعي حسب وجهة نظري المتواضعة هو انه الذكاء الصناعي هو ليس فرع من فروع هندسة الميكاترونيكس وانما تقنيات جديدة تستخدم في كل العلوم والمجالات وهي من الباب الاكاديمي هو علوم حاسبات ولكن لاستغلالها الواسع حاليا في الهندسة تدرس في بعض الاحيان كدرس بكورسات الماستر اسمه ذكاء صناعي بالعراق عدنه درس بالكورس الاول للماستر ميكاترونيكس واني دارسه واللي يتضمن الفوزي لوجك والنيورال نتوورك والجنترك الكورثم من كلامي اعني:

هو انه ليس من المنطق التخصص بالذكاء الصناعي بالميكاترونيكس ولكن الاستفادة من هذه التقنيات العملاقة في تطبيقات الميكاترونيكس وعلى جميع الاصعده وللعلم والاطلاع يستخدم الذكاء حاليا في كل فروع الهندسة مثلا الميكانيك والكيمياوي ....الخ 

وللالمام بالموضوع هنالك تول بوكس خاص بالماثلاب اسمه نيورال نتوورك وبالماثلاب فيرشن سيفن اكو جنتك الكوريثم...... اما في حالة دراسة الذكاء الصناعي بالماستر كفرع من فروع الميكاترونيك مثلا اسمه تطبيقات الذكاء بالميكاترونيكس تطبيقات الروبوت والموشن بلاننك والوورك سبيس او اي سستم مثلا ريكوكننشن او روبوت فيشن او اي منظومة اخرى هذا شي حلو اضربلك مثل هنالك اكو فرع من الهندسة اسمه امبيديد سيستم هذا هو عبارة عن مايكروكونتروللر بالتطبيقات الصناعية الذكية يعني ميكاترونيكس اوكي ..... وارجو ان وضحت الصورة الك ياخي الكريم...... ولكن الاختصاص العام كتقنية اعتقد هذا الشي اكاديميا مرفوض ياحلو ياخي الفلسطيني 

واعذرنه من التقصير وهذي وجهه نظري بعد انت بكيفك 

تحيااااااااااااتي لكم 

علي عباس جاسم


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

طيب انا فى قسم ميكانيكا 
ونفسى اعمل المشروع بتاعى روبوت 
وده ممكن فى الكلية عندنا 
فهل ينفع آخد كورسات اليكترونيات او احضر رسالة فى الميكاترونكس بعد كده


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

علي عباس من العراق 

بالنسبة للسائل حول الروبوت وهو قسمه ميكانيك .... عادي جدا لان الميكاترونيكس مشتق من الميكانيك وليس من غير فرع وهذا مو كلامي هذا كلام الجامعات العالمية ومستعد اثبت كلامي 

المهم انت اكيد تكدر بس حسب ظرف كليته يعني تكدر تاخذ مشروع مشترك بينك وبين طالب الكترونيك بدلا ما اثنينكم من الميكانيك وتنحل المشكلة وانت بدورك تركز على شغلات الميكانيك والسيطرة فقط وطريقة تصميم الذراع ونوع المعدن وشكل المقطع واشتخراج النظري للتحليل والايكويشن اوف موشن وهالسوالف والاخر يقوم بعملة بالسيطرة الرقمية

واذا ميصير يمك هذا المقترح راح تعاني وتصعب عليك لان راح تقره من جده وجديد وتتعب بس ممكن وتستشير اشخاص عدهم خبرة بالسيطرة وهايهية .... وانت قابل تسوي روبوت معقد هو لو ذراع واحد لو ذراعين مبدئيا وتستخدم نوع من الماطورات وتسيطر عليه بدائرة الكترونية 

والسلام عليكم

علي عباس جاسم عراق


----------



## المهندس الطموح (19 نوفمبر 2007)

وعليك السلام اخي
أولا:أهلا بك في هذا المنتدى المتميز 
ثانيا:أحيي فيك همتك على التفكير في الماجستير في هذا السن 
ثالثا:يوجد ماجستير في نفس التخصص وأيضا يمكنك أن تنتقل على أحد فروعها خصوصا في الدول المتقدمة .
رابعا:أنصحك أن تستمر في نفس التخصص في الدراسات العليا لأنه تخصص جميل و لسه الإكتشافات فيه لاتزال في بدايتها فلعلك وبهمتك أن تبدع الكثير 
ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## king_ms (20 نوفمبر 2007)

ايش تخصصات الميكاترونيك في الماستر ياريت لوعندكم الجواب


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (1 ديسمبر 2007)

علي عباس جاسم عراق

بالنسبة الى الاختصاصات الرئيسية للميكاترونيكس بالعالم هي ثلاثة ولكن بعض الجامعات تغيير من اسم الاختصاص او مضمونه واللي هي الاوتوميشن والاتوموتيف والروبوتيكس هذه هي الرئيسية ولكن بعض الجامعات تفتح فروع تحت مسميات اخرى حسب امكانية الكادر التدريسي المتوفر مثلا المايكروكونتروللر او اوتوماتيك كونترول او الاوتنومياس سستم... وبعض الاحيان تؤخذ دروووس مطابقة للميكاترونيكس مطعمة ببعض دروس اختصاص اخرى مثلا اختصاص الايروسبيس واللي هو اكيد يحتاج ميكاترونيكس هواي بكل منظوماته .....

هذه هي وجهة نظري المتواضعة ....واعذرونه من التقصير اخواني ابطال الميكاترونيكس


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زينة ال (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اسئل هل ان الجامعة التكنلوجية توجد فيها دراسات في هندسة السيطرة والنظم لان صار كم سنة ماكو دراسات وشكراً


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

نعم توجد دراسات لهذه السنه قسم السيطرة وحسب معلوماتي فقط في اختصاص الميكاترونيكس .....

شكراا

:16::16:


----------



## عوفي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الطيبه


----------

